# Your favorite game glitches



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's mine: Goldeneye Gets Down

Also what weird glitches have happened to you while playing a vidya game? One time when I was playing Oblivion my horse clipped through a cliff and I lost it forever :c


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Fusing a N64 to an Xbox Gives you this...

[video=youtube;8eZIwb_PpF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eZIwb_PpF8[/video]



Also there is tha Halo 2 zipline giltch:

[video=youtube;RNe5LmbVcXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNe5LmbVcXg[/video]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha, my horse was chased through the invisible wall at the very edge of the map by a lion.
Goddamnit.

Glitches I did like: Just about everything that went wrong in Space Station Silicon Valley 64. I would play with a friend, and we'd have so much fun finding ways to rocket animals into the sky, yet still be able to walk about up there. Good times.

EDIT: OCARINA OF TIME. <3


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 24, 2011)

the mos eisley sniper's invis platform glitch for swbf2. pc version never got patched so one would be able to exploit that area all the time. not that id did >.>


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2011)

I always did love that point in HL1 where after you launch a [REDACTED] you can walk up some pipes and see the skybox.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 24, 2011)

This one from Worms


----------



## iconmaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Even with newer games and all, the pokemon Missingno glitch and related stuff is still my favourite.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

<3 Get down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOwlFquzuo


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

iconmaster said:


> Even with newer games and all, the pokemon Missingno glitch and related stuff is still my favourite.


 
Yesss, turning glitches into Rhydons and buggering up the President of Silph Co's PC.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wgWoAslv2c&t=45s


----------



## Holsety (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABu1hSfiVA4

Swingset Catapult


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

Holsety said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABu1hSfiVA4
> 
> Swingset Catapult


 My god, how could I forget this? This is THE BEST one, ever.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 24, 2011)

Waffles said:


> My god, how could I forget this? This is THE BEST one, ever.


 
inorite?

This one isn't my favorite, but it happened to me last night. Illusive Man decides he'd rather talk to Shepard's ass


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 24, 2011)

Holsety said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABu1hSfiVA4
> 
> Swingset Catapult


 
That alone almost makes me want to buy the game.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That alone almost makes me want to buy the game.


 Same here. :[ If only it was cheaper on steam...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

The "pet crawler" glitch on Killing Floor is a recent favourite.

Someone made a movie of it, too:

[video=youtube;iDfuwVOFN8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDfuwVOFN8I[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jun 24, 2011)

Holsety said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABu1hSfiVA4
> 
> Swingset Catapult


 This is the greatest thing ever.
Besides all the other greatest things ever.

I've never really paid much attention to game glitches much, even though I've probably run into plenty of them :/


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6E3CjR2qUE

I like Number 5 the most. Portal, much?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 24, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6E3CjR2qUE
> 
> I like Number 5 the most. Portal, much?



Top 10 as voted for by some retarded monkeys or what? Best 'glitch' of all time is someone on CoD spawncamping and getting a bunch of kills? Wowee.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2011)

Red Dead's cougar man:

[yt]jVVXyKP1FVk[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 2 Babality glitches.



LizardKing said:


> Top 10 as voted for by some retarded monkeys or what? Best 'glitch' of all time is someone on CoD spawncamping and getting a bunch of kills? Wowee.


 
Which somehow beats out Minus World in SMB1?  Get fucking real.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Mortal Kombat 2 Babality glitches.


 I know you said "glitch*es*," but this one's funnier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjM33yhb1-k&NR=1


----------



## Ames (Jun 24, 2011)

The fallout new vegas intro glitch:

[yt]ToKIkw3LIoQ[/yt]

Also, FO3 glitches like this:

[yt]h1GYr88MOOU[/yt]

I shit myself.


----------



## johnny (Jun 24, 2011)

one time last summer on CODMW for WII, the grenade launchers gained unlimited ammo, so it was just "thoopthoopthoopthoopthoop" for the last 3 minutes of the match. that was my single most favourite game glitch ever   :3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The fallout new vegas intro glitch:
> 
> [yt]ToKIkw3LIoQ[/yt]
> 
> ...


 
That was pretty unnerving, actually.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/4PlayerPodcast#p/u/4/ztbl5zCDrIs


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc6AHtM8qKM

Crysis: helping the frog space program.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 25, 2011)

William said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc6AHtM8qKM
> 
> Crysis: helping the frog space program.


 
I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING
(the music worked perfectly there)


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

William said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc6AHtM8qKM
> 
> Crysis: helping the frog space program.


 
no that poor frog got sniped on the way to his dreams 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqyNS7ZdY1A
l4d2 AI is wonderful!~


----------



## Zydala (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's see... the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask Deity Mask glitch I think is one of my favorites :]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDmhYyYlxGY&NR=1

(Best video I could find)

Basically you get to use a boss-only mask outside of boss battles.. on like, the last half of the last day. But it's still pretty fun! Especially if you try to ride baby epona because you're like, four/five times bigger than it if I remember haha. Then I broke the game 

The previously mentioned Cougar Man (or any Red Dead glitch really) and the Fallout: Vegas are pretty great.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 25, 2011)

For me? The superbounces from Halo 2. I used to be a boss at those damn things; my friend finaltom even made a video of me doing almost every bounce in the game to the tune of Someday by Nickelback and posted it on YouTube. It sucks that he removed it or whatever happened to it... I loved that video. ;v;


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Someday by Nickelback


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 This reaction bothers me because I can't tell what emotion you are trying to convey. :/

The post however bothers me more because it addresses the least important part of my post. >:/


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> This reaction bothers me because I can't tell what emotion you are trying to convey. :/
> 
> The post however bothers me more because it addresses the least important part of my post. >:/


 
the emotion is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

like a mixture of "how could u do dat" and "aaaahahahaha"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> the emotion is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> like a mixture of "how could u do dat" and "aaaahahahaha"


 OK then.

1) I didn't choose the song, my friend Tom did.
2) I used to like the song well enough. I now have a better taste in music, so take that as you will.
3) That post still bothers me because it addresses the least important part of my post. >:/


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

What exactly is a "superbounce"? I've never played Halo. 

*Loud video, turn your speakers down:*
L.A. Noire; Light Poles and crazy tires is another good one.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 25, 2011)

William said:


> What exactly is a "superbounce"? I've never played Halo.


 Basically it was a glitch in the Halo 2 physics where you could literally bounce the equivalent of a couple thousand feet to get to places that would normally be inaccessible or to just bounce ridiculously high.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 25, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Top 10 as voted for by some retarded monkeys or what? Best 'glitch' of all time is someone on CoD spawncamping and getting a bunch of kills? Wowee.



Yeah, I only liked number 5... And even that wasn't very good.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 25, 2011)

In Gateway (Portal Gun Mod for Quake for PSP), You could place a portal in the lava, and wouldn't take damage from it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2011)

swing set of death in GTA4.
runner up would be going through the world in a certain part of the map on shadow of the colussus. sorry for not having videos readily available for either of these.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 25, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> swing set of death in GTA4.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycWui00D9I


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## rutari (Jun 26, 2011)

While I was playing fallout new vegas I walked up to a wounded civilian and pressed A to talk, waited a few seconds and nothing happened so about 2 hours later [ I checked the clock] I was in a fire fight and when I finished the last guy I turned around and the civi was behind meh all ragdolled out and giving me a creeper face. I almost had a heart attack :3


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 26, 2011)

I laughed at the Crysis space frog. Perfect music.

Mass Effect 2
[video=youtube;k-FjEF1p_G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-FjEF1p_G4&feature=related[/video]

Halo 2 Scarab gun and giant soccer ball:
[video=youtube;PJC4_VJzkJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJC4_VJzkJo[/video]

That one's not a glitch but it's still my favorite easter egg.


----------



## Nelu (Jun 26, 2011)

Not that I play 'farming simulator' and you can hardly call this a game, but some of the bugs are absolutely hilarious. 

[video=youtube;CZBsLPJtYvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZBsLPJtYvk[/video]


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Jun 27, 2011)

Who here remembers the infamous Gears of War chainsaw glitch?

The best/annoying glitch ever....


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;hvSU6ufMCFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvSU6ufMCFU[/video]
 This should be considered a glitch. Hardest difficulty. No shots fired.
Strutting like a boss.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

wolf5674 said:


> Who here remembers the infamous Gears of War chainsaw glitch?
> 
> The best/annoying glitch ever....


 
There's also a Gears of War FLOATING CAR glitch.

[yt]64gqXmS0lpc[/yt]


----------

